# First attempt at acrylic



## desertanimal (Dec 31, 2011)

Next time, I'll make something with thicker acrylic.  The 1/16" was a bit of a pain to work with because it isn't that stiff.  But I learned a lot in the project, and my next one will be better.  

I do like how my fastening idea worked out.  There are no holes drilled for ventilation, just a gap between the sides and the top, which is fastened with a number of those little neodymium magnets.  They're pretty strong.  I'm quite sure the Ts can't push the lids open.  I don't think I'd try this with something dangerous, but I like the clean look and I only have two 2.5-3" _G. pulchripes._  The cube is 12"w x 12"d x 6"h, divided into two halves.


----------



## Sage (Dec 31, 2011)

Very clean looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 1, 2012)

Can you post a close shot of how the magnets are attached?  How wide is the gap?  Great idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 1, 2012)

It looks aesthetically great. But not to rain on your parade, but never a good idea to split anything up for Tarantulas, especially one that use the same lid to access both sides. You might startle one and up and over it goes...  I mean this not as an insult, but some friendly advice from an experienced keeper, to one on his way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## twentyeyes (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks very professional! Nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zman181 (Jan 1, 2012)

desertanimal said:


> Next time, I'll make something with thicker acrylic.  The 1/16" was a bit of a pain to work with because it isn't that stiff.  But I learned a lot in the project, and my next one will be better.
> 
> I do like how my fastening idea worked out.  There are no holes drilled for ventilation, just a gap between the sides and the top, which is fastened with a number of those little neodymium magnets.  They're pretty strong.  I'm quite sure the Ts can't push the lids open.  I don't think I'd try this with something dangerous, but I like the clean look and I only have two 2.5-3" _G. pulchripes._  The cube is 12"w x 12"d x 6"h, divided into two halves.


Very nicely done.  I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 2, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Can you post a close shot of how the magnets are attached?  How wide is the gap?  Great idea!









Sure thing.  They are just superglued.  The magnets themselves are 1/8" cubes.  The magnets on the enclosure side are glued to the inside of the walls, even with the level of the tops of the sidewalls.  The matching magnets are just glued to the surface of the top, so the gap is no wider than 1/8" anywhere.  Obviously, I'll have to keep an eye on them, but if they're going to come off, they'll come off when I remove the lid, so I'll notice.  So far, so good, and the spiders are quite active in their new spaces.  



Prometheus said:


> It looks aesthetically great. But not to rain on your parade, but never a good idea to split anything up for Tarantulas, especially one that use the same lid to access both sides. You might startle one and up and over it goes...  I mean this not as an insult, but some friendly advice from an experienced keeper, to one on his way


I appreciate your concern.  They have individual tops, but even so I agree that splitting a single container isn't ideal.  My original plans were to build two, but once I saw how big the 12x12 cube was, and realized that enough of the materials I had bought were warped that I couldn't make another to match (they were mailed and some of the sheets arrived with corners badly warped), I decided to split the one I'd made.  When they grow out of these spaces, I'll make them their own cubes.

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

-Stephanie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## unclechewy (Jan 3, 2012)

Prometheus said:


> It looks aesthetically great. But not to rain on your parade, but never a good idea to split anything up for Tarantulas, especially one that use the same lid to access both sides. You might startle one and up and over it goes...  I mean this not as an insult, but some friendly advice from an experienced keeper, to one on his way


You'll find several threads on this topic and keepers who are on both sides.  I for one have used split tanks on a couple of occassions without issue.  Just make sure that there each side is secure and I don't think you will have a problem.

---------- Post added 01-03-2012 at 08:12 PM ----------

What was the total cost of the project?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 

The magnets were about $13, but I had some extras.  The acrylic was about $12, and I needed applicators and cement.   I had to pay $20 for cement including shipping.  The other things I got as gifts, so I don't know what the shipping was.  So kind of a lot, but now I have applicators and cement already for the next project.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 6, 2012)

desertanimal said:


> ..........the materials I had bought were warped.........


Maybe you could unwarp them by holding the acrylic sheets over your stove for a while and then bending them in the opposite direction, wearing oven mitts.

Very nice enclosures, by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pavel (Jan 6, 2012)

Nicely done!  

I used the same type of magnet for keeping my juvie versi's plastic cube door closed.  So far it works well.  I just wish I had found a way to cut the door out more neatly ... it really looks rather crappy, IMO.  Ah well, hopefully I get a brainstorm/inspiration before attempting such again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jt39565 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that, really nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 19, 2012)

So, for the record, my magnets did not stay glued!  So don't try to emulate this particular design!  Also, the acrylic top warped quite fast and then it didn't look quite so nice and perfect.  But the main problem is that the magnets didn't stay glued on.  Then I tried to use the same enclosure but make a different top, but that resulted in spider escapes.  So not good.  (Both the same day, both were found quickly not far from their "homes.")

So, design number 2.  This is a single-spider enclosure: 8" x 8" x 4".  Since there is now a 3/4" fixed rim around the top edge of the enclosure, it should be escape proof.  I don't think the spider is going to be smart enough to crawl up the edge and push the top behind the fixed edge rather than at the corner.  Kind of like the angled-in section at the top of a fence to keep animals from being able to jump the fence.  Also, this provides a nice flat area to attach the magnets, so I think they will stay glued better.  Plus, I added a magnet below the glued magnet to help keep them down, and the magnets on top of the lid are not glued and don't stick directly to the glued magnets beneath them, so they will pull less hard on the glued magnets when I remove the top and I can flip the top whenever it starts sagging too much for my aesthetic tolerance.  

There is a horizontal vent in the front and back panels, but nothing in the sides in this case.  The rear vent is about 3/16" wide, too small for my 3" G. pulchripes to get out.  And since both pieces on either side of the vents are fixed on 3 sides, they can't be pushed apart much at the vent.

It's not quite as minimal-looking as my first one, but it should keep the spider in better.  A trade-off, I guess.


----------

